# Has anyone tried colonics or fasting?



## IBSfree (Dec 19, 2002)

Hi there. I was a member of this board several years ago, when I was suffering from chronic IBS symptoms. Last December, I drastically changed my diet, eliminating all coffees, teas, beef, chicken, pork; and drastically cutting back on dairy, eggs, and fish. I would consider myself a vegan/vegetarian at this point. My symptoms virtually disappeared, and I have felt like a new person for most of the year.







I know that I am lactose intolerant, but there must have been something in the meat products that I was having difficulty digesting.In the last month, I have done the MASTER CLEANSE for 12 days (only drinking a beverage of lemon juice, water, maple syrup, and cayenne pepper) and have also had two colonics. I am wondering if others have had positive or negative experiences with cleanses, fasts, or colonics.Thanks a bunch.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Funny you mention this. I just finished the Master Cleanse. While on it I felt great. I wish I could stay on it. Don't know if I will feel any long term benefits or not. Gave up soy and dairy. Glad something worked for you.


----------



## styles (Dec 11, 2002)

When I was having my most severe sypmtoms my GI specialist FINALLY sent me for a colonoscopy (did I spell that right?). The fasting I had to do before that (Colyte) helped me on a short term basis...I had no symptoms for almost a month, but then it came back.







Obviuosly a cleanse helps, but I'm not sure how often you would have to do it and how healthy it is...Just a thought...Styles


----------



## Sues (Dec 5, 2001)

Hi IBSFree, Can you please tell me more about the "Master Cleanse"? and where did you find out about it. I have done colonics, but I am so backed up it took many, many to clean me out and even the therapist said I wasn't completely clean, but I know why now. I still kept eating the same stuff, never fasted, didn't know anything about it. I tried once to fast for 3 days, I did feel better, but had no other information so went back to eating same stuff again out of hunger.Do you have a book that I can reference for proper eating, and the teas, did you eliminate even peppermint tea..I ask only because I was told that was good for gas, pain.. I was going to buy some at health food store this weekend. Please help.. I did purchase a well its called a waist cincher..but that is another story in itself..the why I purchased it. But the main thing here is that when I have really bad distention and pain, I wear the cincher and it lessens it..Doesn't make sense to me, but it helps a little...Do you use probotics or any information would be helpful.Thanks, Sue


----------

